# 8.0-RELEASE & CVSup



## jwnetsource (Jul 30, 2009)

I am using 8.0-CURRENT and update once a week, using cvsup via cron.


```
*default host=cvsup.FreeBSD.org
    *default base=/usr
    *default prefix=/usr
    *default release=cvs [color="Red"][B]tag=.[/B][/color]
    *default delete use-rel-suffix
    *default compress
    src-all
    ports-all tag=.
    doc-all tag=.
    cvsroot-all
```

If I understand correctly, when 8 is released, *default tag=. will go to 9-CURRENT, which I don't want.

The question, what would be the affect of changing the *default tag=. to *default tag=.RELENG_8 *at this time since 8 has not been released?*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

It will throw errors and you won't get any source code, because that repository simply won't exist until 8-RELEASE hits the scene. It's
	
	



```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
```
by the way.


----------



## jwnetsource (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks.

Dang dot.  Just won't go away.

I'm curious, have you heard any rumors on the release date for 8?  I see the code has been frozen.


----------



## aragon (Jul 31, 2009)

jwnetsource said:
			
		

> I'm curious, have you heard any rumors on the release date for 8?  I see the code has been frozen.


Scheduled for August:

http://www.freebsd.org/releng/index.html

But schedules often slip...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2009)

There used to be more detailed schedule for the upcoming releases but I can't seem to find one for 8.0.

Similar to this one for 7.2-RELEASE:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/schedule.html

In that schedule you could see when a certain tag was branched off.


----------



## blah (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's already branched off as of r196045 and cvsweb has RELENG_8 tag.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

So now's a good time to change


```
*default release=cvs tag=.
```

to


```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
```

if you're running 8-CURRENT and don't want to be bumped to 9-CURRENT shortly 
(assuming that the bleeding-edge-installers don't feel the need to track release only ...)


----------



## brd@ (Aug 4, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It will throw errors and you won't get any source code, because that repository simply won't exist until 8-RELEASE hits the scene. It's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it will not throw any errors, it will just silently remove everything under /usr/src, because it (mistakenly?) thinks you want to sync to an empty repo.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2009)

Even worse


----------



## ernie (Aug 18, 2009)

brd@ said:
			
		

> Actually it will not throw any errors, it will just silently remove everything under /usr/src, because it (mistakenly?) thinks you want to sync to an empty repo.



Hmm I just tried 


```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
```

and it seems to be working. I didn't have anything in /usr/src and it's grabing files now and filling it up.

- Erne.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 18, 2009)

ernie said:
			
		

> Hmm I just tried
> 
> *default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
> 
> ...



I think the cvs tag was created a few days ago in preparation for the eventual release of FreeBSD 8.


----------



## ernie (Aug 18, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> I think the cvs tag was created a few days ago in preparation for the eventual release of FreeBSD 8.



I will do a buildworld when it's finished downloading from cvs and see what I get. I am just testing stuff so it doesn't matter if I have to blow it away again.

- Ernie.


----------



## PSY0NIC (Aug 24, 2009)

*cvsup-without-gui FreeBSD 8-BETA3*

Is anyone else not able to install cvsup on beta 3?  Ran pkg_add -r cvsup-without-gui on fresh install and getting:

Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/cvsup-without-gui.tbz: File Unavailable

Error: Unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/cvsup-without-gui.tbz' by URL


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2009)

PSY0NIC said:
			
		

> Is anyone else not able to install cvsup on beta 3?  Ran pkg_add -r cvsup-without-gui on fresh install and getting:
> 
> Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/cvsup-without-gui.tbz: File Unavailable
> 
> Error: Unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/cvsup-without-gui.tbz' by URL



You don't need cvsup. csup has been in the base OS since 6.3 I think. For just the basics it works exactly like cvsup.


----------



## PSY0NIC (Aug 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You don't need cvsup. csup has been in the base OS since 6.3 I think. For just the basics it works exactly like cvsup.



Thanks but shouldn't that be working?


----------



## PSY0NIC (Aug 24, 2009)

PSY0NIC said:
			
		

> Is anyone else not able to install cvsup on beta 3?  Ran pkg_add -r cvsup-without-gui on fresh install and getting:
> 
> Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/cvsup-without-gui.tbz: File Unavailable
> 
> Error: Unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/cvsup-without-gui.tbz' by URL



Built it from ports.  Thanks.  However, I just noticed, I can't pkg_add -r anything.  Guess BETA3 has either regressed or the repositories are not in sync yet.

PS.  I installed from the USB img file if that might have had something to do with it.  Might try from CD later.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2009)

*/packages-8.0-release/*

No such thing.

It's either ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-current/ or ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/


----------



## PSY0NIC (Aug 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> */packages-8.0-release/*
> 
> No such thing.
> 
> It's either ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-current/ or ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/



That's the default on the BETA3-USB.img install.  Downloading CD now to see if it suffers the same issue.

Process was
1) download 8.0-BETA3-i386-memstick.img
2) write to USB stick
3) install
--> minimal install
4) reboot
5) pkg_add -r (Any package) results in above errors.


----------



## PSY0NIC (Aug 25, 2009)

PSY0NIC said:
			
		

> That's the default on the BETA3-USB.img install.  Downloading CD now to see if it suffers the same issue.
> 
> Process was
> 1) download 8.0-BETA3-i386-memstick.img
> ...



Tried again using the DVD install this time.  Same result.
New problem detected, when trying to do install from DVD when selecting media, despite being in sysinstall booted off the DVD, sysinstall tells you no drives detected for source media for install.  Finished minimal install from ftp.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

PSY0NIC said:
			
		

> That's the default on the BETA3-USB.img install.  Downloading CD now to see if it suffers the same issue.
> 
> Process was
> 1) download 8.0-BETA3-i386-memstick.img
> ...



It's not an "error" per se.  It's just that the release team is still in the BETA phase, so they haven't built a complete set of packages and put them up in the normal locations on the FTP servers.  Just before 8.0 is released, the full set of packages will be available in the normal spots.

Until then, either don't use *pkg_add -r*, or set the PACKAGESITE* environment variables to point to the 8-stable FTP directory (as shown in a post above).


----------



## PSY0NIC (Aug 25, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> It's not an "error" per se.  It's just that the release team is still in the BETA phase, so they haven't built a complete set of packages and put them up in the normal locations on the FTP servers.  Just before 8.0 is released, the full set of packages will be available in the normal spots.
> 
> Until then, either don't use *pkg_add -r*, or set the PACKAGESITE* environment variables to point to the 8-stable FTP directory (as shown in a post above).



Most greatful for the reply and clearing up my confusion.  Thought the installation media was busted as I had 0 problems on Beta2.


----------



## PSY0NIC (Aug 26, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> It's not an "error" per se.  It's just that the release team is still in the BETA phase, so they haven't built a complete set of packages and put them up in the normal locations on the FTP servers.  Just before 8.0 is released, the full set of packages will be available in the normal spots.
> 
> Until then, either don't use *pkg_add -r*, or set the PACKAGESITE* environment variables to point to the 8-stable FTP directory (as shown in a post above).



Just tried setting environment variable to point to the stable url posted above and it still doesn't work.  Oh well... Guess Beta3 is worse off the Beta2 and I'll just have to wait.

Thanks for the help anyway.


----------

